# Painful Testosterone injection!



## fl386

Used this gear swelling that actually moved, had fever like feeling second day only, 3rd day pain and swelling, 4th day just swelling but no pain i think its getting better.Is it bad gear. New to this forum and 
my first cycle. Can any one shed any light on this or is it just my age 45yr.


----------



## -Guido-

It sounds like your shot wasn't totally made into the muscle. Such a thing happened when I injected into my quad. The shot wasn't all the way in the muscle and it swelled up, by the second day the swelling moved to above my knee because the oil migrated, my leg was swollen bad for a week and then the pain vanished and the swelling went down. It happens.


----------



## auhsoJ

fl386 said:


> Need help, took 1cc 100mg test on sunday day one, first cycle.
> Second day bad swelling and pain away from the pin site.Third day swelling moved but less pain, today just swelling
> no pain i think it is getting better. Question is it bad gear or just my age 47 ??



Either you missed the muscle, you weren't steril or the supplement dirty or your body is just not used to having oil injected into the muscle. Probably the last one. Just make sure the area isnt warm (infection sign) and wait it out. I get sore spots sometimes.


----------



## AlmostFamous

fl386 said:


> Used this gear swelling that actually moved, had fever like feeling second day only, 3rd day pain and swelling, 4th day just swelling but no pain i think its getting better.Is it bad gear. New to this forum and
> my first cycle. Can any one shed any light on this or is it just my age 45yr.




Where'd you shoot? What's the specs on the needle your using.


----------



## fl386

*painfull shot*



AlmostFamous said:


> Where'd you shoot? What's the specs on the needle your using.


 
Thanks all for the help. Pin spec 23 g and one inch pin. I am not a big guy 150lbs .


----------



## fl386

This is the best site, Thanks for ur help.
I tried again outter quad of glute 1inch pin and used only 0.5cc. All the effects where the same fever, pain ,swelling
Should i just give it up or suck it up and keep doing .i made sure that it was deep all the way in.


----------



## fl386

I made sure pin all the way in. I also used alcohol swab to clean the pin site and the vial.
i am very keen in injecting it right did alot of reading. Now it leaves me wondering my gear not good or 
my body is rejecting the oil base.


----------



## fl386

*painfull shot*



AlmostFamous said:


> Where'd you shoot? What's the specs on the needle your using.


 
Thanks all for the help. Pin spec 23 g and one inch pin. I am not a big guy 150lbs .outter glute quad.


----------



## indybreaker

Try jabbin in ya ass. i would prefer to go in quad but feel ass is alot easier in terms of fat/ hitting nerves etc


----------



## -Guido-

Try injecting into your ass. Also curious what brand gear you running?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I would only inject large volume IM shots into my ass.  The shoulder will be most tender after injecting testosterone into it.  Thighs are another good spot, although they don't work as well as the ass muscles do.


----------



## Yellowcabs

Yeah I usually get sore a day after the injection and it only lasts for a few days. I like pinning my glutes. Sometimes with my quads I hit nerves or something and it can hurt and make my leg twitch then I have to go out and do it again. It can be a pain.


----------



## m.1

Just to let you know - a one inch pin is too short for Test. use - you really need a 1.5" to get past multiple layers of dermis, etc/ between layers, and into the muscle itself. Proper injection technique is important. Also do not forget to pull back slightly on the syringe after poking yourself to check for blood...


----------



## -Guido-

m.1 said:


> Also do not forget to pull back slightly on the syringe after poking yourself to check for blood...



This is very important. It's saved me from getting Tren Cough many times.


----------



## bigjoey

tbh,sounds like your gear is shit.you using hg or ugl?if you don't know your source personally and what he uses to make his gear then i'll bet it's either not filtered/sterilized right or too much ba/bb in it.some guys i knoe of take crazy short cuts in making their gear and the ones who pay the price is the customer.i only deal with 3-4 well known but deeply private ugl's for this very reason.could also be your pinning tecnique but i'll bet more on the gear itself.

 i shot some eq500 into my pec along with 250mg of cyp about 3months ago.dropped me to my knees,literally.thought i was about to check out.didn't want the 500 for that reason but dude sent it to me anyway.never used him before so i figured give him one chance.he blew it.come to find out it wasn't only me,countless otheres.guy used dirty raws,dirty filtering,added double the ba to kill of what he thought any bacteria in it.all for the sake of a dollar.one shot and tossed 9ml in the toilet.trust your source and you can trust your gear...


----------



## Genetic Freak

Don't know what gear you are using, but a common problem with underground gear can be high BA content, this can cause swelling, pain, headache & flu like symptoms.... It can last a day or so, or up to 5 days.... 
Also another problem can be the injection site gets very painful a day or two after the shot because the oil dissapates from the muscle tissue leaving the chemical compound which tends to crystalize. This is what happens in some high dose ug & pharm grade AAS. This can be another reason for the pain .....


----------



## BigJJ

If its not infected,try using a warm tea bag placed right on inj site...sounds weird but it works  Make a cup of hot tea and dunk tea bag in hot water a few times-place on site about 15 mins 2x per day and it will help the oil disperse....

JJ


----------



## Genetic Freak

BigJJ said:


> If its not infected,try using a warm tea bag placed right on inj site...sounds weird but it works  Make a cup of hot tea and dunk tea bag in hot water a few times-place on site about 15 mins 2x per day and it will help the oil disperse....
> 
> JJ



Hot water bottle or a warm shower seems to work too.......... I had been told to massage the area for 5-10mins after injection to disipate the oil more...


----------



## stiffcock

fl386 said:


> Used this gear swelling that actually moved, had fever like feeling second day only, 3rd day pain and swelling, 4th day just swelling but no pain i think its getting better.Is it bad gear. New to this forum and
> my first cycle. Can any one shed any light on this or is it just my age 45yr.



Was it human grade or UGL? If it was UGL just know that despite the shit they say online take a look at the DEA vids of busted UGL and you'll know why you get sick using them. My dog wouldn't eat of eh floor of most of those "labs".


----------



## reoh

Hey guys I just purchased some testosterone enanthate from Omega Labs. This is my first cycle and Im on my second week. I injected 1cc on the outer part of my quads 4 days ago. I was very careful about my technique and was more than sure everything was sterile. I was experiencing swelling of my quads but the swelling has moved down to my knees now. Any advice on what I should do?


----------



## cledus1968@gmail.c

I injected test-e in my mid to upper thigh 1CC after one day I got a fever major pain and swelling I'm on my 5th day and barely walk on my leg when I was in my 20's that's where I pinned every time I'm 47 now what did I do wrong I used a 25g needle I was told I may have missed the muscle and next time use my upper shoulder any advice??


----------



## NeighborMike

cledus1968@gmail.c said:


> I injected test-e in my mid to upper thigh 1CC after one day I got a fever major pain and swelling I'm on my 5th day and barely walk on my leg when I was in my 20's that's where I pinned every time I'm 47 now what did I do wrong I used a 25g needle I was told I may have missed the muscle and next time use my upper shoulder any advice??



Have you used to the gear before? It could be bad
Do you remember missing the muscle back in the day when you were using gear? I only hit my thighs and i dont think ive ever missed the muscle i feel like thats impossible 
How long of a needle did you use and how big are you? Is this your first injection this cycle?
I wouldnt advice doing the shoulder right now, i always suggest sticking to the gluts and quads


----------



## CFC

cledus1968@gmail.c said:


> I injected test-e in my mid to upper thigh 1CC after one day *I got a fever major pain and swelling I'm on my 5th day and barely walk on my leg* when I was in my 20's that's where I pinned every time I'm 47 now what did I do wrong I used a 25g needle I was told I may have missed the muscle and next time use my upper shoulder any advice??



You need to seek medical attention if you haven't already and things have not improved mate! A fever may indicate an infection and you may need antibiotics if you have an abscess forming.

As for why it happened, as Mike says it could be the gear. Or it could just be bad luck and you got some tiny amount of bacteria or fungi pushed into the muscle when you injected.


----------



## Manny111989

Hey guys I have a question n a problem I really need some help with asap, about 4 weeks ago I started taking test500 made by Orion pharma its a blend of 300mg test deca and 200mg test enanthate, now I'm preety good with the injections but the last shot I did, more blood came out and ussual barely any blood and my shoulder now still hurts and I have like a red color away from the injection site .... Can anyone help me out ?? Is it serious or will it go away ????


----------



## NeighborMike

Its not serious
When youre injecting sometimes you will just hit nerves and things like that and it will cause more soreness then other times

As far as the blood goes its pretty much something that also just happens sometimes. You could have went through a vein, you coulda ripped scar tissue all kind of weird things happen. Ive pulled a needle out and had blood shoot 3-4 feet a few times, spray all over walls, poor so bad it looks like ive been shot all kind of shit. Its just part of the game

Only things you can really do is to try to stop the blood from coming out is take your time pulling the needle out so its not as clear of a path on the way out as if you pulled it quickly. Also there is a technique you can use where you put 1 hand on the skin and pull it at an angle so when you inject the needle goes straight in like this "     I    " but when you release the skin after injecting it looks like this "    /    " I dont remember the name of this if i can ill post a link for a better description


----------



## Manny111989

Thanks brotha!! Your reply answered more than my question, great help appreciate it.


----------



## Yeetbeat

Just thought I'd chime in with some anecdotal evidence to help support the 'don't stress' thinking. Here's my right calf muscle as of this morning. Hurts like fuck, but I'm not concerned. I recall while injecting it felt a bit iffy like I'd parked next to a nerve. This seems to happen when that's the case:


----------



## NeighborMike

Dude youre a fucking savage for doing your calf


----------



## Yeetbeat

It's shit sometimes haha, given how frequently I manage to pass through a blood vessel resulting in the dreaded coughing and spluttering like I'm going to die  but I'm hesitant to cycle my delts again, so currently sticking with calves, ventrogluteals, and quads. 

Think I'm going to swap calves out after this though. Seriously can't fkn walk. 1.2ml ED injections make it a bit annoying when I'm only 'happy' to pin v.glutes and quads haha


----------



## NeighborMike

Whats wrong with just using your quads? Thats all i ever use. I would never ever hit my calf again, ever

ever


----------



## Yeetbeat

1.2ml EOD in the same muscle wouldn't be a good thing. Imagine the scar tissue build up. 

I must've really pissed this one off, so much so I'm giving up calves after this. Pinned yesterday, and now I can't stand up straight legged with my right leg lol. Calf won't let it. It's a super fucking tight knot like none other, and she's red and swollen. 

Fingers crossed it's just a nerve.. Lol.


----------



## Yeetbeat

Mmm now I'm a little concerned... This is fkn killing, and my calf is quite warm and swollen. This has happened before when I've hit nerves, but never nearly this bad. I'm currently lying on my bed with my leg resting on an ice pack :/


----------



## CFC

When I made the mistake of trying out calves as a viable site (lol) they swelled to something like a cow and went red like a beet. It was agony. Never again! I reckon you'll be ok mate. And FWIW the quads have like 6-7 sites on each (well I have about that many anyway), surely that's plenty?


----------



## Yeetbeat

Still very sore and swollen right up to the top of the muscle. Ugh. That's about 3-4 inches above the injection site. Still can't stand flat foot either. 

Wtf have I managed to do this time >.<


----------



## NeighborMike

WHo knows, use the quads man unless youre a midget thats a huge muscle with plenty of rotation spots. i havent moved off my quads in years
Are you unable to hit your hip also?


----------



## Yeetbeat

Yeah I can do hip (v.glute).

Actually concerned I've somehow copped an infection. No idea how I'd have managed it, but this is definitely significant more inflamed than anything in the past


----------



## NeighborMike

No idea bro you seem to have experience with this so i at least say its safe to say if there is a major issue you will know
Use the quads from now on man

I swear to god thinking about this i sometimes get a phantom pain in the calf from my first shot


----------



## Yeetbeat

Bleh


----------



## Serotonin101

Heating pad and massage it my man. And some ibuprofen to reduce swelling. I never pin calves as I've had bad pins in more forgiving sites that hindered my movement. God forbid I couldn't walk lol. Instead of calves try triceps. Mine take 1cc easily and makes the outer head look fucking huge! Compliments all the time on my arms


----------



## Yeetbeat

Touching the back of my calf up towards the knee joint feels like really bad sunburn...yeah I'm not entirely convinced this is just parking near a nerve :/


----------



## Genetic Freak

trozzle said:


> Touching the back of my calf up towards the knee joint feels like really bad sunburn...yeah I'm not entirely convinced this is just parking near a nerve :/



Had something similar about 5 years back with high BA (as far as I know).. Severe pain in limb, redness, extreme headache.. It took 5-6 days to subside, could hardly walk, unable to touch site... grin n bear it..!!

Has anything changed, was it a new vial, or have you used previous with no negative effect..??


----------



## Yeetbeat

About halfway through vial, so not new. The issue is entirely localised to the muscle, so no headaches or anything other than referred pain from walking retardedly. It's concerning due to the warmth of the area, the location of the irritated/swollen area being well above the injection site right up to the inside of my knee, and the way it felt like nasty sunburn to touch.

It's much better this morning, though still rather swollen and extremely tight. Like I lost an inch or so in muscle length  I've got sweet shit all range of movement in my knee compared to normal. 

I've had similar issues in the past where I've parked on a nerve or something and have been left with a ridiculously tight knot that hurt a bit, but it was much much more localised than this. Also didn't exhibit symptoms of potential infection like being warm and puffy...I dunno


----------



## Serotonin101

I've had red and puffy and warm from eo in the oil. Maybe some leaked subq and irritated the sight. Calf may have been slightly tensed pushing some oil back up when retracting the needle. Used to happen in my quads sometimes.


----------



## Yeetbeat

Think the entire muscle double the size. Tight and swollen enough I had maybe 45deg of movement in my knee haha

It's significantly better this morning though  can actually walk and stand with my right heel touching the ground again.


----------



## Serotonin101

^^yeah I get bad pins on occasion. Freaks me out sometimes but I'm way more sterile with injection technique than veterinarians and doctors so I don't even think abscess especially since I know my oils are clean. Heat and massage to break up any oil that may have leaked or pooled next to scar tissue. Yes I know it hurts. I have a knot in my left quad that I have to watch for and use a rolling pin to roll out any bad pins in that leg. Always is an interesting conversation explaining why I have a rolling pin under my bed.


----------



## Yeetbeat

If I hadn't had NASTY knots previously I'd have freaked out and gone to the doctor Friday haha... Was rather concerning. 

Oh well, whatever happened, calves are out from now on lol


----------



## Ryanwars17

I've also had issues similar to this. I'm 23 yrs old 260 lbs and have quite large quads and hammys. Been bb for about 6 years seriously and am on my 3RE cycle of test cup only this cycle of chose to pin my quad and literally stick to my right quad only. I'm about 5 weeks in on a 500mg test cyp 40mg dbol cycle. I only inject once a week cuz I hate needles and I've been sticking my right quad in the same spot once a week 500mg a pop or 2cc. First 4 weeks no problems at all but my 5th injection something went wrong. I injected Friday and was good all weekend no pop at all. Monday my leg started to swell slightly but through the whole quad muscle, it became stiff and sore to walk on. Tuesday was worse and Wednesday it started subsiding. I don't believe it's an infection but it was scary for me. Any ideas?? Ty


----------



## CFC

This is very common, and could be several things. You may have nicked a nerve and got it inflamed. You may have had a minor infection that cleared up. You may just have caused more trauma than usual on injecting. Definitely try rotating your injection sites though, or you're going to have a lot of scar tissue there, which could cause a tear down the line.


----------



## Shock top

So this is my first time injecting gear I had a buddy hit my shoulder and from the second the needle came out it was burning and painful to move my arm. Now today I can barely move it, and I've noticed there is a knot between my shoulder and bicep. Also my intire shoulder is kind of hard and extremely sore with swelling. Should I be concerned or wait the 72 hours?  P.s. I've read all the helpful comments in here but I have a knot forming, just trying to figure out if this is alarming or not?


----------



## Serotonin101

Virgin muscle pain. Embrace it lol. How much oil in the shot?


----------



## Shock top

Serotonin101 said:


> Virgin muscle pain. Embrace it lol. How much oil in the shot?



I'm only 135lb 5'6 so I'm a small dude, It was 3m to  the shoulder


----------



## Swim15

There's a lot wrong with this like the fact you're 135lb using gear (little bit of assumption, I know) and also doing 3cc you're first time in a muscle group. I hit delts with 3cc but I'm 220-230lbs and it's not virgin muscle.

Aside from that, part of gear so I just tell people to learn to love it


----------



## Shock top

Swim15 said:


> There's a lot wrong with this like the fact you're 135lb using gear (little bit of assumption, I know) and also doing 3cc you're first time in a muscle group. I hit delts with 3cc but I'm 220-230lbs and it's not virgin muscle.
> 
> Aside from that, part of gear so I just tell people to learn to love it



I've done research for about 2 months before I even started to think about doing it. There is a lot of misleading info out there, which makes it hard to find a reliable source. I never read anything on a person being to small to take test, (well maybe age but I am 27 years old). But would like to know more about dosing, everything I've read 3 a week was a small dose. I appreciate all feedback


----------



## Swim15

Not saying I'm right but I researched a good solid year before jumping on. If it's test e or cyp then that's 750mg a week which is way the fuck too much.

Not like you need to be a certain weight but I would seriously question anyone in their diet and training knowledge if they were only 135lbs and started gear. Gear should be employed alongside knowledge of effective nutrition and training and not used to make up for it which a lot of (most) guys do


----------



## Serotonin101

Swim15 said:


> Not saying I'm right but I researched a good solid year before jumping on. If it's test e or cyp then that's 750mg a week which is way the fuck too much.
> 
> Not like you need to be a certain weight but I would seriously question anyone in their diet and training knowledge if they were only 135lbs and started gear. Gear should be employed alongside knowledge of effective nutrition and training and not used to make up for it which a lot of (most) guys do



He's a short dude though. If hes shredded 135 natty that's pretty fucking decent lol. If he's single digit bf 135 he's in a good place considering healthy weight for his height is around 140 and mid to upper teens bf. 
If the shot was 3ml to the shoulder... LOL that's gonna hurt like a bitch. Heating pad and massage til that knot goes away. 
Dose for your first cycle should be around 300mg or ~1ml. 
For someone our size (I'm 5' 7")  I'd keep volume in shoulders to 1ml and under. Or you'll get noticeable lumps especially when lean.


----------



## Shock top

That sounds better than 3ml, I still can't use my arm tho, this fucker is red and warm to the touch. Swollen too. I can't lift or move it without immense pain. Its been two day and I think I might go see the doc but really didn't want to tell him about the test inject.


----------



## Serotonin101

Draw a circle around the redness with a marker/pen. See if it grows. My first few shots my ass cheek swelled majorly. I've had quad shots that left me unable to walk for a week. Heat and massage. Get blood flow to it to disperse the depot and break it down. Unless your gear was dirty or your injecting needle was dirty, I wouldn't worry about an infection. You overfilled a site. Take an nsaid to reduce swelling and help with pain. Doctor isn't gonna do much for you anyway


----------



## Swim15

Yeah I've had pretty debilitating PIP last for 7-10 days before on occasion. Red, swollen, etc. I've also had one abscess infection in my quad about a year and a half ago that had to be treated with antibiotics and drained and it was MUCH different.

You don't have experience to compare to but there was no doubt in my mind that one time that it was different than all the other PIP I had. It got progressively worse to the point where I was on crutches by the time I went into the ER.

I definitely wouldn't go see a doc unless the redness/swelling is accompanied by a fever or looks like it's getting MUCH worse but if you do, I'd have a rehersed story about something other than gear that caused it


----------



## Serotonin101

B vitamin injection gone wrong lol. 
As swim said,  watch for the flu like symptoms and streaks forming along blood vessels (blood poisoning). Rest. Heat. Massage. Welcome to the game lol.


----------

